# Licorice Has A Brand New Sibling!



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

One of the eggs that Licorice has been so diligently brooding with his/her parents hatched this afternoon! Don't know if the second egg will hatch or not. Mom and Pop had rolled it out of the nest a couple of days ago, and I put it back .. guess we'll know tomorrow sometime. Here's the new baby at just a few hours old.

Terry


----------



## flitsnowzoom (Mar 20, 2007)

Awww, too sweet  . Pretty tuckered out from all that hard work! What a sweet little baby.


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

I've always thought how fragile they look when starting out and, yet, how tough they really are.

Pidgey


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Yeah .. that's one tired little one! I went out to top up the food and water for Mom, Dad, and Licorice and spotted the egg shell .. knew we had a little one and got the pics. This Mom and Dad are very calm and OK with me "messing" with them and their eggs and kids. Licorice actually comes running out at full speed, peeping and flapping, and acting like I am a long lost relative or friend (guess I am both of those things  )

Terry


----------



## Snowbird Sue (Dec 31, 2007)

*Such a cutie!*

That one is precious! Congrats on the cutie! Sue


----------



## Margarret (May 3, 2007)

He is simply adorable, even all tuckered out. And look at the long down on him!

Margaret


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

You have such overwhelming cuteness overload going on, don't ya?

I'm jealous...   

What a tuckered doll-baby, congratulate the parents and licorice (for me)who is also done a fine job of incubating! Give 'em a kiss and hug!


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

So sweet. They do look so fragile but, like Pidgey said, tough too. Licorice is probably as proud as the parents. Hope the 2nd baby makes it out ok too.


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

What a cute little bugger.


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

*Sibling #2 Has Arrived*

Licorice now has a second sibling that hatched late last night or early this morning. It looks so tiny compared to the first baby. Will try for pics later today.

Terry


----------



## TerriB (Nov 16, 2003)

Love those tiny little toes!!! The wings are such a major part of an adult bird - seeing them with only the down feathers is interesting. Sure hope the second baby does well. Congrats to all concerned!


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

*Baby Pics!*

http://www.rims.net/2008Jan15 .. Licorice's new siblings

Terry


----------



## Matt D. (May 12, 2007)

Congrats on the new babies!


----------



## CHRISTIN RN (Sep 2, 2007)

*Welcome to more New Year Babies!*

What wonderful and happy news!
Congratulations to Grammy, Birdie parents and Big Bro/Sis Licorice!
Thanks for posting the pics so quickly, Terry!
I really needed this uplift, as I just this night discarded/replaced Hoppy's first 2 eggs and was feeling a bit yucky.
After seeing your teeny tiny newborns, I know that I'd be too overwhelmed to watch over little ones as well if God forbid something should not go well!
And then you'd have to talk me through on the phone again!!! 
I'm so happy to get to enjoy yours and others little babies.
Any names yet?


----------



## flitsnowzoom (Mar 20, 2007)

Very sweet babies. It's always amazing how such little things can grow up so quickly.


----------



## maryjane (Jul 15, 2006)

So cute!! And they do look so very fragile at that age. It's hard to believe they grow so quickly into fat little squeakers.  Good luck with them Terry!


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Golly, they are the cutest little babies and look very, very good. They sleep most of the time the first few days and then the fun part begins - my favorite times.


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Thanks, everyone! The babies are doing well today. Haven't even begun to think about names for them yet!

Terry


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

I'm glad to hear the new kids are doing fine. Can't wait for more updates.


----------



## Dezirrae (Oct 6, 2007)

Congrats Terry -- and of course, pass along congrats to the proud parents and Licorice too for all of us  I just love baby pics - thanks for posting them so fast. Looking forward to watching them grow up


----------

